# Leather Cleaning - Audi A3 2008



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

My friend has an Audi A3 2008 with nice 2 tone (cream/black) interior. It may never have had a deep clean and he is looking at doing a decent interior detail.

He asked me what I thought was good, I suggested Dr Leather Advanced spray as I see it gets good reviews on here, although I don't have leather seats so am unsure beyond this point!

What advice r.e products and technique would you guys recommend for a deep clean and protection of the leather?

Could it also be the colour fading?

Thanks


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

I love Dr Leather spray, use it in my Audi TT black seats and kept my cream Lexus seats perfect for the four years I had it.

I use a very hot damp towel (heated in Microwave in a bag), lay it on the part of the seat you want to clean for two mins, then spray Dr Leather, agiltate with a soft shoe brush and you can see the dirt begin to lift, then wipe the dirt away with the damp towel as it cools off. then repeat again on the next part of the seat, helps if yiu have a whole interior to do, to take the Microwave outside with you!

Works great on steering wheels as well.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks. I've also added some pictures!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Doesn't look like colour fade just dirty. 
Dodos supernatural cleaner is second to none.

This is Audi leather.

picture host

Gonz.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Cheers will pass that on looks great. How did you use? Agitate with a stiff brush and buff?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Benfr16 said:


> Cheers will pass that on looks great. How did you use? Agitate with a stiff brush and buff?


Yep as easy as that.

Follow it with the supernatural sealant and it's a win win alround.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Another 50/50 using the Dodo supernatural cleaner.



Gonz.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

great gonzo said:


> Another 50/50 using the Dodo supernatural cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.


Going to have a look at this - did you find a good place to buy from ?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Have a look here

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Jui...015097&hash=item3f26c0bc6a:g:NOwAAOSwQTVWCSHJ

Worth considering getting the sealer too :thumb:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Jui...479208&hash=item1c4fe0e333:g:weYAAOSw5cNYc1Bj


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

There are some good "How To" leather cleaning/protecting videos on the Chemical Guys youtube channel.

Oh and their products for leather are pretty decent too.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

He was impressed with Mr gonz and has ordered both the cleaner and the sealant. Thanks . He's trying to set an account up on here I'll tell him to take some pics


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Demetri said:


> Have a look here
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Jui...015097&hash=item3f26c0bc6a:g:NOwAAOSwQTVWCSHJ
> 
> ...


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## petebak (Jul 19, 2017)

Dodo's is superb on white/cream leather


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Seal it with carPRO Pearl this looks like painted leather not dyed leather so a nourishing/feed wont be absorbed!


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

So he's had a go. Said he was reasonably aggro with a leather brush and has sealed it. It looks more matt but is still dull. Is that something uncorrectable? He was a bit disappointed I think. Cheers


----------

